# WAD manager 1.7 released!!



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

So, Waninkokos WAD manager has finally been updated!!! 


http://www.teknoconsolas.es/blog/waninkoko/wad-manager-v17


Not sure if this belongs here... sorry if it does not


----------



## Adr990 (May 23, 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WCGKHQF8  (Binary)

http://github.com/waninkoko/wad-manager (Source)

Thanks to tj_cool we have a FileTrip mirror already!:
http://filetrip.net/f11391-WAD-Manager-1-7.html



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Description:
> 
> WAD Manager is an application that allows the (un) install WAD packages format (home packages and officials).
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (May 23, 2010)

List me updates and get me folder support or I'm sticking with a mod of 1.5

EDIT: Thanks. I think I'll stick with 1.5


----------



## naglaro00 (May 23, 2010)

Lol I still have 1.3 on my Wii.

Ill download this one


----------



## wiiman123 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iFish (May 23, 2010)

Looks sexy!


----------



## Brian117 (May 23, 2010)

I agree, looks very sexy. Thanks for news of the update.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 24, 2010)

do you need rev19 to use this?


----------

